# PropShop



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Because i am relatively new to the forum, i thought i would let everyone here know.

For the last 10 years i have been the owner of GRIMZI 13 Productions, a side prop making company i operate. I open the orders from Jan. 12 through June 1st. I only except 20 orders per year on a first come first serve basis so once i have 20 orders or June 1st, which ever comes first, i close the order forms. If any of you are interested go to my site at [UtmaRL="nighreonbarberry.zohosites.com"]nightmareonbarberry.zohosites.com[/URL]
and go to the PropShop.


----------

